# G5 Tekans?



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

I to was curios, so I bought a pack and tried the out west. The damage the Tekan did to the mule deer I shoot was unreal. I think they are great broadhead and I would use them on any animal in North America after what I seen a Tekan do to a mule deer. Also the mule deer was fifty yards out and the arrow blew clean through the animal and kept going.


----------



## laker11 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Tekans*

I've used them for about 2 or 3 years here in MO on whitetails and love them. Open up as easy as Snypers, but with the solid stainless steel nose they really blow through any bone they encounter. I've tried Snypers, Grim Reapers, R.M. Gators and NAP Spitfires and like the Tekans above all others as far as mech. go.Great heads!


----------



## bowtechcharlie (Jun 8, 2009)

I used them last year and liked them. They flew great and killed the whitetails dead. I really have never used anything from G5 that wasn't everything they say it is. But you also pay for it $$$.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have used the original Tekans, the Tekan II's, and now I am using the NEW Black Tekans (carbon steel instead of stainless steel). I think that after a few years that they finally got all of the kinks worked out. The NEW Black Tekans will stay closed in a quiver. The original Tekans would come open very easily if you bumped the arrow or put the arrow in a quiver. All of the Tekans have been sharp but the NEW Black Carbon Steel Tekan is very sharp.
The Tekans design will also allow you to easily re-use the head after a kill. If the main body gets a nick or burr on the head you can easily file it down. The blade and O-ring replacement could be done in the dark. It is very easy as well. No tools needed. I have taken a total of 8 deer in the last seasons since I switched to the Tekan broadheads. They work perfectly for me and I couldnt be happier with them now that they have the bugs worked out. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*G5*

I started using the Tekans this year. they are illegal in NY but i do a few out of state hunts and im going to use them for that. so far they seem awesome. ive used G5 for the last 4years and i think they are the greatest. i use the Strikers in NY and they are by far the best fixed blade head ive ever used. Everything by G5 is costly, but you pay for what you get and i think they are worth every penny. i love this company


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

*g5*

I shot my first deer with a bow 2yrs ago using the tekn2. head on at 15yrds center chest a little high lodged between shoulder and spine dropped in its tracks. they fly great and wound channel is large. the only reason i dont shoot them anymore is the o ring. just one more stupid little thing to go wrong.


----------



## Hoyts&HD's (Jun 17, 2007)

Never had the luck to use them on a whitetail yet, but I like what they do to turkeys! 3 birds in the last 3 years and they dropped within 5 steps of where I shot them!


----------

